# Hamid Mir was the first guy to call Ajmal Qasaab a Pakistani - Where are yo



## Tehmasib

[video]http://tune.pk/video/174982/Mir-Hamid-Knocked-out-by-Mubashir-Lucman-over-Mumbai-False-Flag[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## rubyjackass

Mubashir Luqman, the guy who wanted a bungalow from Malik Riaz? Why is he still in business?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Tehmasib said:


> [video]http://tune.pk/video/174982/Mir-Hamid-Knocked-out-by-Mubashir-Lucman-over-Mumbai-False-Flag[/video]



Actually there is an ignored but very crucial theory that Ajmal Amir was kidnapped by Indian Agencies from Nepal. This news maintained a very low profile in media. Lemme post some interesting chain of events. The news broke out through program "Live with Talat" by a lahore based lawer CM Farooq who claimed that he had filed a case in Nepal's SC over the said issue. lemme post couple of news pieces here 


> A Lahore-based lawyer has claimed that Ajmal Kasab whom Indian authorities had accused of involvement in Mumbai attacks was actually kidnapped by Indian Agency RAW while he was in Nepal on a business tour. Talking with The News here on Monday at his office, LHC lawyer Chaudhry Muhammad Farooq, known as CM Farooq, said Ajmal was the real name of the person who was in the custody of Indian security agencies, which had suffixed the epithet Kasab' (butcher) to his name
> Kasab picked up by RAW in Nepal: lawyer - Nepal denies arresting Ajmal Kasab in - 25295791
> Today's Newspaper - The News International


The reply to this, the Nepalese Ambassador held a press conference where he did not rule out any such possibility, though denying that Nepal formally collaborated with India to hand over Ajmal 


> Kasab was not arrested in Nepal: ambassador
> ISLAMABAD, Dec 20 Nepal`s Ambassador to Pakistan, Mr Bala B. Kunwar, said on Saturday that Ajmal Amir Kasab, an accused in the Mumbai carnage, was neither arrested nor handed over to India by Nepal.
> Speaking at a press conference here on Saturday, _*he however said that Ajmal might have landed in Nepal and kidnapped by Indian intelligence agencies, but hastened to add that no such thing was in the knowledge of his government. He pointed out that there was no visa requirement for Indian nationals and they could visit Nepal even without a passport.*_
> 
> He said Nepal had no counter-terrorism cooperation agreement with India, under which Muslims were handed over to the neighbour. He, however, said the two countries had an extradition treaty.
> 
> *He parried a question about the perception that Kathmandu had become a hub of Indian intelligence agencies which freely operated there and faced no resistance from law-enforcement agencies even if they chose to kidnap somebody for taking him to their country.*
> 
> He said he was not addressing the press conference under any pressure from India.
> 
> Although I am an ambassador of a small country, I am not trying to defend India`s position under any pressure. I am saying it because Nepal has been dragged into the episode, he remarked.
> 
> He said that media reports suggesting Nepal had arrested Ajmal Kasab before 2006 and handed him over to India, were baseless and it was a concocted story aimed at maligning Nepal. He said it was also aimed at souring good Nepal-Pakistan relations.
> 
> Kunwar said Nepal, as a sovereign and responsible state, had always adhered to its stated policy of not allowing its territory to be used against the interests of any country, not in the least to make a booby trap to set Pakistani nationals up on false charges.
> 
> He expressed confidence that such false charges would have no adverse impact whatsoever on relations between the governments and peoples of Nepal and Pakistan.
> 
> In reply to a question, he said there would be no change in immigration rules for Pakistanis.
> 
> He said hundreds of Nepalese were languishing in jails in Pakistan on different charges, but Nepal would never ascribe it to be a bias on Pakistan`s part. Likewise, there were Pakistanis in jails in Nepal, but they were never discriminated against.
> 
> The apparently unprepared ambassador answered many critical questions by saying I will have to check it. He was not sure if Ajmal Kasab had ever visited Nepal or not. He was also unaware if a case as claimed by Advocate C.M. Farooq was pending in the Supreme Court of Nepal. He did not mention the name of C.M. Farooq throughout his press conference, but said in reply to questions that the government of Nepal was ready to extend all possible assistance to the lawyer for tracing Ajmal Kasab in his country. He said the lawyer had so far not contacted the embassy.
> Kasab was not arrested in Nepal: ambassador | Latest news, Breaking news, Pakistan News, World news, business, sport and multimedia | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .

Everything in their lives is conspiracy .

Taliban is CIA Agent .
Malala is CIA agent
One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent . 

RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .

Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own .

Reactions: Like Like:
33


----------



## HunterKiller

Cherokee said:


> Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .
> 
> Everything in their lives is conspiracy .
> 
> Taliban is CIA Agent .
> Malala is CIA agent
> One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent .
> 
> RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .
> 
> Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own .



 man, u r too funny .... can't stop laughing ...  

waiting for the day Pakistan claims Imran Khan as a RAW agent ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuntmaster

Hamid Mir is one of the few Pakistan Journos who is honest and has intellectual integrity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## surya kiran

hasnain0099 said:


> Actually there is an ignored but very crucial theory that Ajmal Amir was kidnapped by Indian Agencies from Nepal. This news maintained a very low profile in media. Lemme post some interesting chain of events. The news broke out through program "Live with Talat" by a lahore based lawer CM Farooq who claimed that he had filed a case in Nepal's SC over the said issue. lemme post couple of news pieces here
> 
> The reply to this, the Nepalese Ambassador held a press conference where he did not rule out any such possibility, though denying that Nepal formally collaborated with India to hand over Ajmal



Now even Nepal is against you!!!! RAW, MOSSAD, MI6, CIA, NEPAL!!!! Did I miss out anybody?

My god you now need to penetrate the nepalese secret agency. BTW, do they have one?


----------



## sur

@Tehmasib NS was also very keen to act on dictation from his masters (US) ... So was Salman Taseer & Rehman Malik... 

Mumbai Terror Attack Kasab belongs to Pakistan, says Sharif - YouTube




hasnain0099 said:


> Actually there is an ignored but very crucial theory that Ajmal Amir was kidnapped by Indian Agencies from Nepal. This news maintained a very low profile in media. ...




He has been in custody of indian forces *since 2006*..... He was trained by RAW for this drama. 
Those "Namak-Haraam" who sell themselves to RAW, Nepal is one of the routes they use to get to India for training...



Mumbai Attacks Ajmal Qasab was Captured by India in 2006 - YouTube


Indian Drama Xposed as broad daylight Part1 - YouTube

.
.
.
.
.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...umbai-attacks-satish-verma-5.html#post4525020


.
.
.
.
.

*Hamid Mir's FB page,,, lets tell him that he's a traitor on his wall...
*​
https://www.facebook.com/HamidMirGeo

.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hunter_hunted

That son of ***** knew he is not pakistani. Just by seeing video one can easily tell that 'ajmal' was a Indian Curry Yindu. Its time that our agency really take these Aman ka tamasha people out starting from Hamid Mir. This SOB has crossed all the limits of betrayal.

And i can bet that kute ka bacha Nawaz will not take any action against India on this 26-11 and parliament drama. 

Our media is hell bent on destroying Pakistan from within. I pray to Allah Almighty in this blessed month of Ramadan to bless us with good Leadership who can see Focking Indian Yindus in eye and when time comes they will shove all the missiles in the Indians throat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

Hamid Mir is a traitor and everyone knows it. But how the hell on the earth you've labeled same accusations on Nawaz Sharif, don't you know he's the beloved king of all patwaries?? Whatever NS does is always right and there isn't even 0.00001% chance that NS will do anything wrong. If you have any doubts, ask any patwari here  

On a serious note, no N-Leager can deny that NS hasn't said above mentioned things openly about Kargil, Mumbay Attacks and all that. But the irony is, poor patwaries will still try to defend him..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafael

Cherokee said:


> Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .
> 
> Everything in their lives is conspiracy .
> 
> Taliban is CIA Agent .
> Malala is CIA agent
> One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent .
> 
> RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .
> 
> Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own .



The same was said about Samjhota express and that Sikh incident, and we know what came out later. So spare us this crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

shuntmaster said:


> Hamid Mir is one of the few Pakistan Journos who is honest and has intellectual integrity.



Since these comments are from an Indian we can safely say that Hamid mir is a liar and a sellout.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## sohail.ishaque

shuntmaster said:


> Hamid Mir is one of the few Pakistan Journos who is honest and has intellectual integrity.



ye to LOL ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Rafael said:


> The same was said about Samjhota express and that Sikh incident, and we knew what came out later. So spare us this crap.



Really? You think this is crap? Did you chaps find something different on the Samjauta case or did we? Spare us the sermonising.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jazzbot

NS talking about Ajmab Kasab, excerpt from same program..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Jazzbot said:


> NS talking about Ajmab Kasab, excerpt from same program..



Ganjai ko to bohat mohabbat aa rahi hai bharation par. Is ka dimagh theek nahi hua abhi tak.

Abhi bhi is ka dil Amritsar main atka hua hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafael

Bang Galore said:


> Really? You think this is crap? Did you chaps find something different on the Samjauta case or did we? Spare us the sermonising.



Yup. We found Col. Purohit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Rafael said:


> Yup. We found Col. Purohit.



Sorry. But the Indian security forces found him. Not inputs from Pakistan.


----------



## Dubious

Cherokee said:


> Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .
> 
> Everything in their lives is conspiracy .
> 
> Taliban is CIA Agent .
> Malala is CIA agent
> One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent .
> 
> RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .
> 
> Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own .


 @Cherokee Chokri....Of course not  We are not a war loving country....If it were not for these rubbish agencies all over our country we would have advanced far from the West and also had been the country EVERYONE wants to visit...

I mean THE ONLY THING WE LACK is good leadership/ government....

We have Abundance of Natural resources, we have brain power, a population that can do hard work and doesnt whine easily, we have diverse population, we have EVERYTHING to strive a Nation to preform maximum EXCEPT that other agencies hinder this progress!

I dont know why India thinks that is not possible that THEIR and OTHER agencies are actually RUINING Pakistan?!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Rafael said:


> Yup. We found Col. Purohit.



Really? You did? And do even know what he is accused of?.....and don't make me laugh. You couldn't find Osama Bin Laden when he was sitting right under your noses, the chances of you chaps finding anyone else is a bit of a joke......

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dubious

Plus why the hell did India make Ajmal qasaab so famous? I mean seriously there are good and bad abut him ALL OVER THE NET...

There is even a you tube video of him going Ram ram Hai Ram....


what the heck?! No Muslim would go like that!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

And its surprising that many pakistan still continues to believe, that Kasab was arrested beforehand for a drama. One , even claimed, he was arrested in 2006?  

Pakistani report have come, President, PM, IM have all accepted, that the plan was carried out in Pakistani soil. We dont need to hear any conspiracy theories. 
The hell is even after Osama was killed in Pak, some are claiming, the bodies alone was kept tp give a bad name, while the judicial report quoted otherwise, 

Its time Pakistan stop seeing conspiracy everywhere,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafael

Bang Galore said:


> Really? You did? And do even know what he is accused of?.....and don't make me laugh. You couldn't find Osama Bin Laden when he was sitting right under your noses, the chances of you chaps finding anyone else is a bit of a joke......



He along with your intelligence did have a hand in Samjhota express. Deny it and we would end our discussion right here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Rafael said:


> He along with your intelligence did have a hand in Samjhota express. Deny it and we would end our discussion right here.



Don't be silly. If MI/IB/RAW  was involved, no one would have been arrested. As far as any hand of Col. Purohit in the Samjauta Express is concerned, he has never been charged. He is in jail on a separate case of the Malegaon blasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafael

Bang Galore said:


> Don't be silly. If MI/IB/RAW  was involved, no one would have been arrested. As far as any hand of Col. Purohit in the Samjauta Express is concerned, he has never been charged. He is in jail on a separate case of the Malegaon blasts.



Lt Col Purohit supplied RDX for Samjhauta Express blast: ATS to court

Need I say more?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Talon said:


> Plus why the hell did India make Ajmal qasaab so famous? I mean seriously there are good and bad abut him ALL OVER THE NET...
> 
> There is even a you tube video of him going Ram ram Hai Ram....
> 
> 
> what the heck?! No Muslim would go like that!



And you think that is true? Do you know about the various video morphing tools dear? Propagandationist make such video. 
The Ajmal Kasab identity is never a question. The Pakistani govt have accepted it, foreign govt have accepted it. The evidence is simply too big to hide it. 

Do you think military and ISI would be quiet if the Pak govt accepted for a crime it havent did? Its for everyone to see.


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Talon said:


> Plus why the hell did India make Ajmal qasaab so famous? I mean seriously there are good and bad abut him ALL OVER THE NET...
> 
> There is even a you tube video of him going Ram ram Hai Ram....
> 
> 
> what the heck?! No Muslim would go like that!



And you think that is true? Do you know about the various video morphing tools dear? Propagandationist make such video. 
The Ajmal Kasab identity is never a question. The Pakistani govt have accepted it, foreign govt have accepted it. The evidence is simply too big to hide it. 

Do you think military and ISI would be quiet if the Pak govt accepted for a crime it havent did? Its for everyone to see.


----------



## surya kiran

Rafael said:


> Lt Col Purohit supplied RDX for Samjhauta Express blast: ATS to court
> 
> Need I say more?



And which agency/government caught him and tried him? Oh! Blooper, it was Indian agencies!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

surya kiran said:


> And which agency/government caught him and tried him? Oh! Blooper, it was Indian agencies!



That is not the point. The point we are discussing is that Indian media and masses swallow everything that their govt throws at them without demanding evidences and asking uncomfortable questions. You guys are quick to point fingers at Pakistan and offer no apology when your govts. lies are exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Rafael said:


> Lt Col Purohit supplied RDX for Samjhauta Express blast: ATS to court
> 
> Need I say more?



Ya...you guys should pause a bit and wonder whether there might be more than you know. The ATS of Maharashtra was not investigating the case, the CBI was. The ATS of _*Maharashtra*_ led by the late Hemant Karkare had no jurisdiction in *Panipat* over a 1000 kms away _(an important distinction that many Pakistanis simply fail to understand)_. Their claims have no evidentiary value in the Samjhauta case & was discounted by the CBI. Subsequently, allegations have been made on the supposed _"confessional" _statement of Aseemanand but no proof has yet been found & no charges laid against Lt.Col.Purohit.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

Quite Expected FROM THIS traitor Hamid Mir
Not sure why this goon is doing in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bang Galore

Rafael said:


> You guys are quick to point fingers at Pakistan and offer no apology when _*your govts. lies are exposed*_.



Lies? Exposed? By whom? If we expose it ourselves, we are hardly lying, are we? If we were, we wouldn't have exposed that, would we? What is difficult to understand there?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EAK

Bang Galore said:


> Lies? Exposed? By whom? If we expose it ourselves, we are hardly lying, are we? If we were, we would have exposed that, would we? What is difficult to understand there?



For u my friend ''Denial is a Blessing'' keep hallucinating urself.... ( Thank God they didn't pointed Gujarat massacre on Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.harris

hamid mir traitor legacy countinues traitor *S.O.B*


----------



## Bang Galore

Ehsan Abbas said:


> For u my friend ''Denial is a Blessing'' keep hallucinating urself.... ( Thank God they didn't pointed Gujarat massacre on Pakistan)



Did you look in the mirror while saying that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

Bang Galore said:


> Did you look in the mirror while saying that?



*Yes ... And I m Not Black from inside nor from* *Outside*...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bang Galore

Ehsan Abbas said:


> *Yes ... And I m Not Black from inside nor from* *Outside*...



Maybe...but you are loony all over...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EAK

Bang Galore said:


> Maybe...but you are loony all over...



wats loony in that???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanddy

HunterKiller said:


> man, u r too funny .... can't stop laughing ...
> 
> waiting for the day Pakistan claims Imran Khan as a RAW agent ...



Buddy you are wrong my friend , he is already a member of the * Illuminati Society * and a * MOSSAD agent * .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HunterKiller

sanddy said:


> Buddy you are wrong my friend , he is already a member of the * Illuminati Society * and a * MOSSAD agent * .



Someday Pakistanis will claim that Power Crisis in their country is also a RAW/CIA/MOSSAD conspiracy ....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shuntmaster said:


> Hamid Mir is one of the few Pakistan Journos who is honest and has intellectual integrity.



hahahaha.. blames army for everything... including terrorism incidents in the country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Rajaraja Chola said:


> And you think that is true? Do you know about the various video morphing tools dear? Propagandationist make such video.
> The Ajmal Kasab identity is never a question. The Pakistani govt have accepted it, foreign govt have accepted it. The evidence is simply too big to hide it.
> 
> Do you think military and ISI would be quiet if the Pak govt accepted for a crime it havent did? Its for everyone to see.



Foreign govt? Why on earth would 1 care about what foreign govt accepts...

If Pak accepted it....case kero...

ISI would rather be quiet then chasing a bunch of trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Cherokee said:


> Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .
> 
> Everything in their lives is conspiracy .
> 
> Taliban is CIA Agent .
> Malala is CIA agent
> One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent .
> 
> RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .
> 
> Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own .




A guy who speaks in an Indian accent, calls on Bhagwan in his invocations is fact not a conspiracy. 

I have always maintained that Kassab was not a Pakistani. You can say he is form Faridkot. Its so easy to steal identity and put that on a person. 

It was a similar case a few years ago when Indian agencies again put a blame on Pakistan and showed their pictures on hysteric Indian media. It turned out all of them were in Lahore. Which leads me to believe someone is stealing Pakistani ids from NADRA offices in Punjab.

Also, please revisit the idiotic Bollywood style evidence India submitted. That rickety boat. It cant survive high waters between Karachi and Mumbai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

Talon said:


> Foreign govt? Why on earth would 1 care about what foreign govt accepts...
> 
> If Pak accepted it....case kero...
> 
> ISI would rather be quiet then chasing a bunch of trolls



Who is the ISI chasing? and for what?


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Talon said:


> Foreign govt? Why on earth would 1 care about what foreign govt accepts...
> 
> If Pak accepted it....case kero...
> 
> ISI would rather be quiet then chasing a bunch of trolls



ISI would be quiet? Are you sure? But Pakistani history have taught me otherwise. Remember the lot of letters Zardari have sent UAE, USA, hell even India, how the military is planning to depose him? 

Ya, its right, who cares, if foreign govt accepts. But still Pakistan govt accepted. So the case is on.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Although i dnt believe in conspiracy theories... but a hardcore "radical" with an indian accent... askin forgiveness from "bhagwan" instead of Allah? and than an indian official blaming his own govt abt it?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Rajaraja Chola said:


> ISI would be quiet? Are you sure? But Pakistani history have taught me otherwise. Remember the lot of letters Zardari have sent UAE, USA, hell even India, how the military is planning to depose him?
> 
> Ya, its right, who cares, if foreign govt accepts. But still *Pakistan govt* accepted. So the case is on.



Well if by govt you mean Zardari...well, with his acceptance you can take him freeeeee!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanboy007

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *a hardcore "radical" with an indian accent... askin forgiveness from "bhagwan" instead of Allah? and than an indian official blaming his own govt abt it?*



i was about to write the same !!!!!!!! man honestly creeps me out 

exactly they screw up their own plot with their own hands.....what can u expect

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Dash said:


> Who is the ISI chasing? and for what?



That was in response to @Rajaraja Chola who wanted ISI to make noise about Qasab wrongly accused as a Pakistani...So, I said why bother wasting time on a thing which will not yield!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Although i dnt believe in conspiracy theories... but a hardcore "radical" with an indian accent... askin forgiveness from "bhagwan" instead of Allah? and than an indian official blaming his own govt abt it?


 @DESERT FIGHTER Bro  this @Rajaraja Chola ( I keep reading that as Cholay) anyway....said govt of Pak accepted? Which govt and accepted what?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Talon said:


> That was in response to @Rajaraja Chola who wanted ISI to make noise about Qasab wrongly accused as a Pakistani...So, I said why bother wasting time on a thing which will not yield!
> 
> 
> 
> Bro this @Rajaraja Chola ( I keep reading that as Cholay) anyway....said govt of Pak accepted? Which govt and accepted what?



Dear Talon, Cholay isnt a bad name at all, only except you are killing a name of an ancient empire  (no offence).
Are you telling me Pakistan govt never accepted Kasab is a pakistani/?



Talon said:


> Well if by govt you mean Zardari...well, with his acceptance you can take him freeeeee!!



Nope. IM malik, I think FIA also probed and collected evidence against dear kasab.


----------



## Dubious

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Dear Talon, Cholay isnt a bad name at all, only except you are killing a name of an ancient empire  (no offence).
> Are you telling me Pakistan govt never accepted Kasab is a pakistani/?



Oh the chola kingdom....I have heard about it...There was some famous raid the Chola raid no idea what happened but that is all that rings a bell about it!! Cholay prob coz am hungry 


Rajaraja Chola said:


> Nope. IM malik, I think FIA also probed and collected evidence against *dear kasab.*



He is dear to you lot maybe....But def not to us!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dash

If Indian govt can provide proof to Pakistan on Kasab, then Pakistan can counter it. I have never seen any counter facts from Pakistani side apart from outright dismissal.


----------



## Gautam

Lol
So many conspiracy theories
I cant stand all of those at once
off for now


----------



## Dubious

Dash said:


> If Indian govt can provide proof to Pakistan on Kasab, then Pakistan can counter it. I have never seen any counter facts from Pakistani side apart from outright dismissal.



Yea they dismissed it as absurd!


----------



## khanboy007

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Are you telling me Pakistan govt never accepted Kasab is a pakistani/?



well if he ever was a pakistani then why didnt ur government give access to pakistani authorities to question him and deem his identity, we gave u access to sarbjit (the terrorist) u could have granted access to kassab too, u didnt inspite of that u were granted access to sarbjit and were allowed to question him....and if he was a pakistani then why was his body not handed over to Pakistan ????  

is there any official letter of accepting that kassab was a pakistani by the pakistani authorities given to the indian authoritites ???

*the only identity found was an identity card of a Hyderabad-based Arunodaya College (INDIA)*....which was on trial deemed as fake _(now thats called fake plainly to save ur a$$)_ no other identity !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dash

Talon said:


> Yea they dismissed it as absurd!



Thats an easy way to just close your eyes to reality. Either you are right or you dont want to get into trouble.


----------



## Dubious

Dash said:


> Thats an easy way to just close your eyes to reality. Either you are right or you dont want to get into trouble.


Or you know Indian Denial mode!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

khanboy007 said:


> well if he ever was a pakistani then why didnt ur government give access to pakistani authorities to question him and deem his identity, we gave u access to sarbjit (the terrorist) u could have granted access to kassab too, u didnt inspite of that u were granted access to sarbjit and were allowed to question him....and if he was a pakistani then why was his body not handed over to Pakistan ????
> 
> is there any official letter of accepting that kassab was a pakistani by the pakistani authorities given to the indian authoritites ???
> 
> *the only identity found was an identity card of a Hyderabad-based Arunodaya College (INDIA)*....which was on trial deemed as fake _(now thats called fake plainly to save ur a$$)_ no other identity !!!!!



What a story!!! Sarabjit was given consular access, not a case access. Kasab was given such access as well. And Kasab family never wanted his body, so ask his family to write to GoI to handover the body. Then build a temple to honour him. 
There is a lotta difference between consular and judicial access. Know that. FYI, No pakistani officials have ever stood in Indian courts. So why would we? Imagine a Magistrate of any country , questioned in another country's court? 
No country would allow it. The second judicial commission is on its way, 

Hyderabad , whateva coll. U are telling a story cooked up by jihadist, never heard of here in India. 
Cook up better story next time


----------



## Kloitra

khanboy007 said:


> and if he was a pakistani then why was his body not handed over to Pakistan ????



Indian govt wanted to hand over his and the 9 others' bodies to Pakistan. It was Pakistani officials that never responded. Kasab's family did asked for the body back, but the request should have come from the govt.



> "This news is hell for us," Shahnaz Sughra, Kasab's aunt, told Reuters by phone. "...Even if he did something wrong, we just want his body. Even if he did something wrong, I am proud that he taught the enemy a lesson in their own country."



Profile - The baby-faced Pakistan gunman hanged for Mumbai attacks | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahabharath

all religious nutcases think a like. no surprises there.

they blame everyone in the world but themselves. 

just pity them and move on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Invincible INDIAN

Hamid Mir should be hanged till death for calling a british to be pakistani


----------



## khanboy007

Rajaraja Chola said:


> *Kasab was given such access as well.*



why should we use that consular access when he didnt belong to us 
and btw i wasnt insisting an official to appear into a court....


----------



## American Pakistani

Anyone watches CT by Hamid Mir on geo? Some how he drag ISI & Pakistan Army in his (almost) every debate & then start bashing them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Cherokee said:


> Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .
> 
> Everything in their lives is conspiracy .
> 
> Taliban is CIA Agent .
> Malala is CIA agent
> One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent .
> 
> RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .
> 
> Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own .



the mukti bahinis were trained by KGB in collaboration with RAW, i think that is a conspiracy theory too by pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Although i dnt believe in conspiracy theories... but a hardcore "radical" with an indian accent... askin forgiveness from "bhagwan" instead of Allah? and than an indian official blaming his own govt abt it?



Remember they were trained to act like Hindus with their wristbands and were taught what to say? So, I am not surprised he said Bhagwan in order to gain sympathy from the policeman.

Point to note for Pakistani friends that a Hindu does not have to show that he is a Hindu by wearing a wristband. It is dead giveaway that they were pretending to be Hindus.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

my2cents said:


> Remember they were trained to act like Hindus with their wristbands and were taught what to say? So, I am not surprised he said Bhagwan in order to gain sympathy from the policeman.
> 
> Point to note for Pakistani friends that a Hindu does not have to show that he is a Hindu by wearing a wristband. It is dead giveaway that they were pretending to be Hindus.



Many people wear wristbands in Pakistan its not a sign of hinduism...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Many people wear wristbands in Pakistan its not a sign of hinduism...



Maybe but Headley admitted to buying them in India for this very purpose.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> and than an indian official blaming his own govt abt it?




....and who is this Indian official? Some cop in a faraway state who couldn't know jack.......


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bang Galore said:


> Maybe but Headley admitted to buying them in India for this very purpose.



Cool story bruv..




> ....and who is this Indian official? Some cop in a faraway state who couldn't know jack.......



Indian investigator satish verma?


----------



## Bang Galore

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Cool story bruv..



Courtesy FBI.... 

See video: _*A Perfect Terrorist*_

[video]http://video.pbs.org/video/2169905444/[/video]







> Indian investigator satish verma?



Ya, as I said, a cop _(of Gujarat cadre)_ but not one who was posted anywhere where he might have known anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Rafael said:


> He along with your intelligence did have a hand in Samjhota express. Deny it and we would end our discussion right here.



If Indian intel was involved in the Samjhota express bombings then how did the report came put, it is easy for them to bury the real culprits and name somebody else.


----------



## HAIDER

Hamid Mir is the one who blasted at Musharraf for not starting Lal Masjid operation and Musharraf said to him , if i do it then you would be the first one who will blackmail me......and he did it. Incident happened in staff college rawalpindi i think.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Some Pakistanis will pounce to any opportunity to deny any involvement in any terror incidents but the world doesn't take these things seriously. 

You can use such trivial things to make yourself feel better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Cherokee said:


> Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .
> 
> Everything in their lives is conspiracy .
> 
> Taliban is CIA Agent .
> Malala is CIA agent
> One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent .
> 
> RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .
> 
> Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own .



Boss you miss the flood thing, we have developed technology to create flood in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Actually the problem is with our borders and we should guard them properly too. Like strengthening coast guards and border land security as well.

I wish that PA will going to add paramilitary with in Army and in a schedule Army men will be deployed along side the borders in North, East and West with Uniforms like FC/Rangers and Coast Guards should be part of the Navy like Marines and PN officers and sailors will be stationed on schedules in Marines and Coast Guards duties so that it will going to form up a better scenario.

Although we all know that Journalist loves to make Programs, really we are not doing anything for them till now.


----------



## Gentelman

Breaking News:
Hamid Mir: Pakistan ISI is involved in Sham killings and supporting terrorists
and those 12 indian boys were paid by ISI to rape that girl in bus too&#8230;&#8230;
ISI is also distrivuting condoms and such medicines in Indian youth too&#8230;&#8230;
Actually i do bleive this A$$ hole as much i bleive that i am wearing a dhoti right now&#8230;&#8230;
on topic: nothing soo serious we will fight till fooms day so keep fighting&#8230;


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Cherokee said:


> Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .
> 
> Everything in their lives is conspiracy .
> 
> Taliban is CIA Agent .
> Malala is CIA agent
> One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent .
> 
> RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .
> 
> Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own .



What's your view about your own officer claiming Indian govt. orchestrated the attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

One word for him........""" traitor"""""

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dash

Talon said:


> Or you know Indian Denial mode!



 So there is a setting called as "Indian Denial mode"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

&#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n;4533415 said:


> What's your view about your own officer claiming Indian govt. orchestrated the attack?



Elections are due . All shyt breaks loose during this time of the year .


----------



## Pulsar

Cherokee said:


> Pakistanis like in this thread above can surprise anyone in the world with their conspiracy theories . Eat Conspiracy flakes for breafast , conspiracy biryani for lunch and conspiracy nihari for dinner . Then **** conspiracy everywhere .
> 
> Everything in their lives is conspiracy .
> 
> Taliban is CIA Agent .
> Malala is CIA agent
> One CIA agent is killing another CIA Agent .
> 
> RAW, Joos ,KHAD , Mossad , MI , KGB , Annunakis , Martians , Illuminatis , Bohemian Groves , Tall ones , Grey ones weird ones all are behind anything and everything in Pakistan .
> 
> *Nothing happens in Pakistan on its own *.


How can it? After all, they call it the 'Land of the Pure'! Even the making of Pakistan was an Indian conspiracy!  I thought you knew?


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hunter_hunted

kumki said:


> tomorrow you will say that you are also not a t'rist and expect us to believe that



A country who attacks its own City mumbai, parliament, And its terrorists attack samjohta express and many other incidents and you put blame on Pakistan. And thnaks for not blaming Pakistan Gujrat incident and you guy s broke the record of not blaming Pakistan. 

Go curry head Indian Yindu and take shower in ganga to come back in senses. You guys are playing the game which you are destined to lose. 

Have you even seen the video of 'Ajmal Kasab' or you just acting like a true indian what you say IndiaTV mindset

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriots

Now onwards I started to call him Mir Hamid ... This name suites to him very much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adabarez

Its Time to 'Name and shame' these stooges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Dash said:


> So there is a setting called as "Indian Denial mode"?



You bet...I will mention you when I see it again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

kumki said:


> mr T'rist. your govt agreed about Kasab. ISI pais a retd govt officer in India to make some statement and you blow some trumpet.



Mr.Curry head We have seen the video and your reply is as stupid and pathetic as you. Now take out your pathetic head from the big black fat azzz once in ur stupid life you dumb azzz


----------



## Chaudharry

Breaking News by Hamid Mir, Geo: Each & Every Child Born In India is Born by Involvement of ISI Pakistan. 
According To Indians Mir always speak true. . . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Sajid Bhai said:


> Breaking News by Hamid Mir, Geo: Each & Every Child Born In India is Born by Involvement of ISI Pakistan.
> According To Indians Mir always speak true. . . .


False flag ...


----------



## shuntmaster

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> hahahaha.. blames army for everything... including terrorism incidents in the country..



Maybe he knows the real truth, not the propaganda that the Pakistani military dumps on the country...


----------



## nair

surya kiran said:


> And which agency/government caught him and tried him? Oh! Blooper, it was Indian agencies!



I asked this question time and again.... They come back and preach us on Samjotha express.... which agency found out that??????? which country put them in jail????????? They sound like their investigation agencies found out the truth and they have put those culprits on jail...... 
 @Topic..... I love conspiracy theories.... I had one yesterday.... one today..... I get nice dosage of them..... But if they use their talents on right industry.... I am sure they wouldnt have been complaining about bollywood and its movies.... These guys can make amazing scripts on fiction.... Infact they are better than hollywood.....


----------



## shuntmaster

Areesh said:


> Since these comments are from an Indian we can safely say that Hamid mir is a liar and a sellout.



Indians also say Imran Khan is a great guy..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shuntmaster said:


> Indians also say Imran Khan is a great guy..





shuntmaster said:


> Maybe he knows the real truth, not the propaganda that the Pakistani military dumps on the country...



Go eat a banana.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## my2cents

what ever happened to the video, I believe it was Geo news, which exposed the lies by going to Faridkot and interviewed the parents of Ajmal Kasab???


----------



## aks18

my2cents said:


> what ever happened to the video, I believe it was Geo news, which exposed the lies by going to Faridkot and interviewed the parents of Ajmal Kasab???




Waqt News also showed a report and interviews of locals how geo made that Fake video better check it out on youtube


----------



## Amaa'n

and Why are we forgetting mr Ganja Shriff, oh I mean Mr. Nawz Shariff also followed the trail of Hamid Mir, he said he looked for mr kasab on his own and his men were not allowed to enter either, same story as mir .....so should we not question this idiot too?


----------



## my2cents

aks18 said:


> Waqt News also showed a report and interviews of locals how geo made that Fake video better check it out on youtube



You can choose not to believe but you guys cannot change world opinion. There are too many inconsistencies in your narrative.

If your version is true....

-Why would your own news channel and your foreign minister Rehman Malik admit Kasab a Pakistani??
-there would not have been a bounty on Hafiz Saheed. 
-United Nation would not have declared LeT a terrorist organization.
-Taliban would not have asked for Kasab's body to be returned to Pakistan.
-What about Headley's testimony?
-why Lakvi and others implicated in the Mumbai attacks are still in Pakistani jail awaiting judgement??
-Why would you send a judicial commission to investigate Mumbai attacks?


----------



## aks18

my2cents said:


> You can choose not to believe but you guys cannot change world opinion. There are too many inconsistencies in your narrative.
> 
> If your version is true....
> 
> -Why would your own news channel and your foreign minister Rehman Malik admit Kasab a Pakistani??
> -there would not have been a bounty on Hafiz Saheed.
> -United Nation would not have declared LeT a terrorist organization.
> -Taliban would not have asked for Kasab's body to be returned to Pakistan.
> -What about Headley's testimony?
> -why Lakvi and others implicated in the Mumbai attacks are still in Pakistani jail awaiting judgement??
> -Why would you send a judicial commission to investigate Mumbai attacks?




United nation's itself is a clown organization BC


----------



## SCLeks

Really! Mubashar luqman is still on tv, we have short memories.


----------



## my2cents

aks18 said:


> United nation's itself is a clown organization BC



I know... so when it does not suit you it is a clown organization....anyway why don't you answer my questions??


----------



## Slav Defence

@muse what do you suggest about all this situation?


----------



## Slav Defence

Besides,speaking of all wild conspiracy theories,what I suggest that our media is actually irresponsible,they damn care of Pakistan's image globally,but instead they will stoop at any level to get their bread and increase in show rating.
For this they can create world-class conspiracy theories,and to bring it to life,they add a pinch of lies,give false impressions.
and so why the hell do our politicians will avoid this ****
They are way irresponsible then other representatives of such sectors,they will immediately go on with specific theory,without proper verification and testing authentication of such crowd luring reports,in order to show-off their sensitiveness and sense of pseudo responsibility,so that they can get good impression and VOTES from fools like us.


----------



## mughaljee

Tehmasib said:


> [video]http://tune.pk/video/174982/Mir-Hamid-Knocked-out-by-Mubashir-Lucman-over-Mumbai-False-Flag[/video]



*and "Peoples of Pakistan" again elected them PML (N)*


----------



## Anonymous_CryptoSpy

:lauchcry:
*our RAW IS SOOOOO EFFICIENT????? MAN.... WOWWWWWWWW
*
our unsmart media never made us know about suprrr indian RAW. watch out trajectory of nasr,haft,saheen,babur will be changed on course by supper raw


----------



## muse

Slav Defence said:


> @muse what do you suggest about all this situation?



Not very much unfortunately -just too murky

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ehsan

These Mirs keep coming dont they, if the govt was sensible they would close Geo down


----------



## Bobby

Rafael said:


> The same was said about Samjhota express and that Sikh incident, and we know what came out later. So spare us this crap.



You guys love to talk about Samjhota express,,,but please tell who investigated and bring out the culprits....Answer is Indian government....we are not in denial mode like you....we accept if any thing wrong at our end....


----------



## BATMAN

shuntmaster said:


> Hamid Mir is one of the few Pakistan Journos who is honest and has intellectual integrity.



and he was friend of CIA agent 'Osama bin Laden', and he blames Pakistan army without evidence daily... why ignore this qualification?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## my2cents

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Although i dnt believe in conspiracy theories... but a hardcore "radical" with an indian accent... askin forgiveness from "bhagwan" instead of Allah? and than an indian official blaming his own govt abt it?



He is talking to a Hindu police man hence the reference to bhagwan.It is very easy to verify if he is fake by finding people he mentioned in the confession video. He gave whole bunch of names and where they live. No need to believe in conspiracy theories. Your govt. establishment gave a public hearing accepting him to one of your own. Why is it so difficult to understand??


*Made in Pakistan - Pak admits part of 26/11 plotted on its soil*
Made in Pakistan - Pak admits part of 26/11 plotted on its soil - YouTube


----------



## darkinsky

i still remember hamid mir and his fake car bomb 

this guy is such a douche


----------



## junaid1

Bobby said:


> You guys love to talk about Samjhota express,,,*but please tell who investigated and bring out the culprits....Answer is Indian government*....we are not in denial mode like you....we accept if any thing wrong at our end....



did u guys hanged them ? mumbai attack was a complete drama just like 9/11 drama to find excuse for legislation in laws


----------



## Shadow_Hunter

junaid1 said:


> did u guys hanged them ? mumbai attack was a complete drama just like 9/11 drama to find excuse for legislation in laws



Yes, and so are all the attacks in pakistan. Mehran base was attacked by PAF itself.


----------



## dexter

Suppose if we accept that 26/11 was done by our people so i think pak navy should stop buying frigates instead buy boats which can easily penetrate into india and stealthy boats would be a better choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## junaid1

k_arura said:


> Drama! I think Pak's creation was a drama that needs to be brought to an end. Its high time.



indians are always good at creating dramas.


----------



## junaid1

k_arura said:


> You are for once right. Us helping create (or facilitate) Pakistan was a drama that needs to be brought to an end



ok .end it if you got guts dear


----------



## piddu

and india ne jab khud bta diya k ajmal kasab pakistani nhi tha or hamla khud krwaya tha to hamid mir sahab ki asliyat samne agyi


----------

